# Egyptian Toads



## Kazerella (Jan 7, 2008)

I've been looking for care sheets on the net and can't really find a good one about these.

Does anyone either know of one or could give us some simple advice?

Are they similar to care for as other toads or do they need any special requirements?

Thanks in advance x


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

do you mean bufo regularis

its got loads of common names thats why its so hard to find caresheets 

www.pollywog.co.uk: Square-marked Toad (Bufo regularis) Care Sheet


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

www.pollywog.co.uk: European Green Toad (Bufo viridis) Care Sheet

Same species diffrent area, look on the care sheet it will come clear


----------



## Kazerella (Jan 7, 2008)

oh thanks. I wondered why it was proving so difficult to find stuff.

We originally researched into getting some Whites Tree Frogs, but changed our minds when we saw the toads. x


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dont you mean _Bufo viridis_


----------

